# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Societa' Di Comodo

## MARIA ANGELA487

Vorrei,se possibile ,un chiarimento in materia:
Srl con esercizio coincidente con anno solare,nel 2006 di comodo.Il 30/05/2007  delibera lo scioglimento agevolato.
Non mi e' chiaro,perche' ho trovato informazioni discordanti,se in Unico 2007 per 2006 - esercizio precedente a quello di messa in liq.-sia soggetta alla disciplina di comodo e debba dunque raggiungere un red.minimo,anche se si sa' gia' che verra' liquidata,o
se non sia soggetta per 2006 e debba solo barrare la casella " Scioglimento" .e
In articoli del Dr.Antico e su inserti del Sole 24 ore,in simili condizioni,affermano che e' sufficiente barrare la casella e non adeguarsi.
Mi sapete dare una conferma,in vista della scadenza di Unico 2007 e del pag. dell'8/8 ?
Grazie Angela

----------


## danilo sciuto

In base alle istruzioni di Unico SC,  Sono, inoltre, esclusi dallapplicazione del citato art. 30 della legge n. 724 del 1994, i soggetti che si avvalgono della disciplina di cui allart. 1, commi 111 e seguenti, della legge n. 296 del 2006, relativamente al periodo di imposta anteriore allo scioglimento ovvero alla trasformazione in società semplice e che abbiano richiesto la cancellazione dal registro delle imprese a norma degli articoli 2312 e 2495 del codice civile entro un anno dalla delibera di  scioglimento o trasformazione; in tal caso va barrata la casella Scioglimento o trasformazione. 
ciao   

> Vorrei,se possibile ,un chiarimento in materia:
> Srl con esercizio coincidente con anno solare,nel 2006 di comodo.Il 30/05/2007  delibera lo scioglimento agevolato.
> Non mi e' chiaro,perche' ho trovato informazioni discordanti,se in Unico 2007 per 2006 - esercizio precedente a quello di messa in liq.-sia soggetta alla disciplina di comodo e debba dunque raggiungere un red.minimo,anche se si sa' gia' che verra' liquidata,o
> se non sia soggetta per 2006 e debba solo barrare la casella " Scioglimento" .e
> In articoli del Dr.Antico e su inserti del Sole 24 ore,in simili condizioni,affermano che e' sufficiente barrare la casella e non adeguarsi.
> Mi sapete dare una conferma,in vista della scadenza di Unico 2007 e del pag. dell'8/8 ?
> Grazie Angela

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> In base alle istruzioni di Unico SC,  Sono, inoltre, esclusi dallapplicazione del citato art. 30 della legge n. 724 del 1994, i soggetti che si avvalgono della disciplina di cui allart. 1, commi 111 e seguenti, della legge n. 296 del 2006, relativamente al periodo di imposta anteriore allo scioglimento ovvero alla trasformazione in società semplice e che abbiano richiesto la cancellazione dal registro delle imprese a norma degli articoli 2312 e 2495 del codice civile entro un anno dalla delibera di  scioglimento o trasformazione; in tal caso va barrata la casella Scioglimento o trasformazione. 
> ciao

  Il dubbio nasce dal periodo anteriore allo scioglimento: deliberando lo scioglimento il 30/05/2007,il periodo d'imposta 2007 si spezza. Lo spezzone 1/1/2007 - 29/05/2007 puo' essere interpretato come periodo d'imposta anteriore allo scioglimento? in questo caso il 2006( coincidente ) resterebbe assoggettato alla disciplina di comodo?
Angela

----------


## danilo sciuto

Le società di comodo possono essere escluse dalla normativa penalizzante se si trasformano o si sciolgono.
A miop parere il 2006 non viene assoggettato alla normativa sulle società di comodo, nel senso che la società, che dal 2007 sarà in liquidazione, non deve adeguarsi. 
ciao   

> Il dubbio nasce dal periodo anteriore allo scioglimento: deliberando lo scioglimento il 30/05/2007,il periodo d'imposta 2007 si spezza. Lo spezzone 1/1/2007 - 29/05/2007 puo' essere interpretato come periodo d'imposta anteriore allo scioglimento? in questo caso il 2006( coincidente ) resterebbe assoggettato alla disciplina di comodo?
> Angela

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Le società di comodo possono essere escluse dalla normativa penalizzante se si trasformano o si sciolgono.
> A miop parere il 2006 non viene assoggettato alla normativa sulle società di comodo, nel senso che la società, che dal 2007 sarà in liquidazione, non deve adeguarsi. 
> ciao

  Grazie per il soccorso.E' una conferma di quanto pensavo.
Angela

----------

